# any gas fitters/plumbers who have recently emigrated on here???



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi if there are any gas fitters/plumbers on here who have recently emigrated - especially to B.C. We have a few questions please??????

We are just about to submit our P.R. visa application but are unsure about a few things. We have been looking at the Red seal and have spoke to the ITABC about sitting the red seal exam. However we understand from them that the red seal for plumbing can only be sat in Canada and can not be obtained in the U.K.??? and that the red seal for a gas fitter (class A) can not be taken untill you have practical work experience in Canada???? - all very confusing. We are wondering how you have any chance of finding pre-arranged employment if you can not gain the red seal certificate that enables you to work in this profession????

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Thankyou


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi if there are any gas fitters/plumbers on here who have recently emigrated - especially to B.C. We have a few questions please??????
> 
> We are just about to submit our P.R. visa application but are unsure about a few things. We have been looking at the Red seal and have spoke to the ITABC about sitting the red seal exam. However we understand from them that the red seal for plumbing can only be sat in Canada and can not be obtained in the U.K.??? and that the red seal for a gas fitter (class A) can not be taken untill you have practical work experience in Canada???? - all very confusing. We are wondering how you have any chance of finding pre-arranged employment if you can not gain the red seal certificate that enables you to work in this profession????
> 
> ...


From what I've read and understand about the RED SEAL matter finding a job without it will not unduly affect you finding pre-arranged employment. I have seen many opinions/statements from tradesmen here who have not bothered with the RED SEAL exam and say their employers really don't care.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh well that's great if that's the case. Just wondering if my husband should try and get on with the Red seal before P.R. visas are granted ??? But think we are probably best just getting the Visa's applied for first and then contact employers and try and get a job offer. We have enough points without the job offer on the test on the CIC website - Unless the CIC think different !!
When we were out on holiday in May my husband rang a plumbing/heating company and was lucky enough to speak to an English guy who had been in Kelowna about 4 years. But he said that most companies don't want to know untill you have your Red seal ticket. But maybe that depends on how much experience you have and how keen they are to employ you.

Thanks
Maria


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, 

We are trying to find the same work before we submit our PR app's. I have discovered that there are a lot of companies that do not bother with the Red Seal, but some do. The ones who do will have you working on like a buddy system while you brush up and study to take your Red Seal. 

You do have to do this in Canada but to help before you get there there are two books which we have bought as you cant actually buy the red seal study manuals until you are enrolled on the course, they are by Audel and are the National Plumbing Codes of Canada and the HVAC Fundamentals. I think I only spent about £30 on these, one I bought direct from Audel and the other from Amazon.

We should have been living in Calgary two years ago and my husband had work lined up ect he effectively got made redundant before he started due to the 'economic climate'. Bit of a bummer as we had shipped all our things but never mind we know what is needed for what...its just finding work.

Good luck guys xx


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Great thanks for that will order those.
Good luck to you too.
Maria


----------



## Raihan7 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Gas engineers jobs in Toronto*

Hi, I am planning to move to Toronto and gain a job as a gas engineer, I've heard that you need to sit a test for the equivalent of acs in the uk?
Can anyone explain how you would go about this? I've made lots of inquiry's and have found everyone different there was only one similarity which is that they're crying out for gas and plumbing engineers. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated 
.


Thanks Raihan


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Most jobs do require you to have the Red Seal qualification. Unfortunately, this can only be sat in Canada. Have you sent your details for AIT (apprentice in training) google trade secrets. Once you go through AIT, you then have six months to sit the red seal exam. You have two attempts at it through the AIT. 

If you pass your red seal, you will get more salary than if you didnt have it, so it does help. 

Hope the above is of some help to you. Good Luck.

My partner had to do the red seal for an electrician in Alberta, we arrived last year, he revised for three months, and sat the exam, and thankfully passed. He was however, on the full wage of a qualified electrician (journeyman) before this, had he failed, his wage would of gone down.


----------



## Raihan7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the info but where do I go for the AIT and are there any books that I can purchase to help me with the process. I've been able to get some info but its all abit of a miss mess, clear info and guidance could be a great help.
You are a star for getting in touch with me and I really appreciate it, I look forward to hearing from you and thanks again


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Raihan7 said:


> Hi, thanks for the info but where do I go for the AIT and are there any books that I can purchase to help me with the process. I've been able to get some info but its all abit of a miss mess, clear info and guidance could be a great help.
> You are a star for getting in touch with me and I really appreciate it, I look forward to hearing from you and thanks again


Hi, not sure if it wil be the same in Toronto, but in Alberta we used Tradesecrets - Home. We bought our books from Shop CSA - Standards | Training | Subscriptions there is suitable books there for skilled jobs.


----------



## Raihan7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi again, to start sorry for bugging you as finding people to help is hard. 
Have sat the red seal exams? I've heard they're complex. Can you tell me how you guys went about the whole process as the info I'm getting is very erratic. Thanks look forward to hearing from you. 


From Raihan
Ps. How did you go about's securing a job?


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Raihan7 said:


> Hi again, to start sorry for bugging you as finding people to help is hard.
> Have sat the red seal exams? I've heard they're complex. Can you tell me how you guys went about the whole process as the info I'm getting is very erratic. Thanks look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sat red seal, it is hard as you need to know all of the code book, however, with plenty of study and revising it can be done, Sat red seal last December and luckily passed. 

We secured a job by sending resume off in the mail (not email) and sending to suitable companies. We got an interview and got offered the job on the spot, that was last may, we have lives here almost a year now, and are in the process of applying for pr, (going for Medicals next week)

I'm happy for you to send me a private message if you require more help or advice.


----------



## Raihan7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the reply I'm new to this so I do'nt know how to send a private message, if you could tell me how that would be great. I've looked into the red seal in Toronto college but the web site doesn't really help I seem to have hit a brick wall.
Any and every little help would be greatly appreciated as from what I understand they're system and process is totally different to ours. I can't seem to get any info on how, which and where to get the books required to study for the red seal tests, who to contact for the required tests in Toronto. I've sent several e-mails with no reply.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Red Seal Home / Red Seal

Information About the Red Seal Program - Service Canada

Certain areas are a lot different from England, electrician positions are about 9/10 years behind the UK, and you have to work by the canadian standards, so basically everything you have learnt in the uk forget it, as you need to learn the canadian way. I would try the CSA link which I posted earlier for study items. The sites above should also help you too.


----------

